# Local facilities (Walsall, Wolverhampton)



## PaulSecteur (7 Feb 2015)

Im quite lucky living about 10 miles from Cannock chase, but it turns out I might be luckier than I thought.

I have been google-maping some local route and found this about a mile away in a local park (Reedswood)...





I went over for a look today and its small, but reasonable well formed! Its not going to rival the Chase, but I can be there in 10 mins and hone some skills.

Next up...

Ashmore park





A proper BMX track, but seems decent enough to get some berm practice, and looks like the jumps might be decent.

And finally...

Hilton Hall WV4 6DR





And I know what your thinking... Theres nowt there!!! Seems googlemaps is a little out of date because they have just done this in the corner of that field...

*Construction*

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbyk8i090iE


*Test ride*

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_Jy5pvbqWA&feature=youtu.be


And this is their page...

http://hiltonhall.com/bmx.htm

and Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/HiltonBMXTrack/timeline


Any that you know of that I missed?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Feb 2015)

Kingswood Common is supposed to be OK.


----------



## hedder2212 (12 Feb 2015)

I tried riding reedswood a few times but I don't know... got bored very quickly, theres a bit of land just behind reedswood park inbetween the park and the canal that's a good bit of fun though, there was a bit of a dirt track on a bit of land towards Brownhills way that some kids made years and years ago the good old fashioned way and theres one at the back of king georges park in bloxwich if I remember correctly, not been to either in quite a while so not sure if theyre still there.


----------



## Motozulu (12 Feb 2015)

It's the one thing Cannock lacks is a 'skills area'. All of the other trail centres have them and they are good fun, especially the Llandegla one, even Sherwood pines has a small one. Cannock should get one done, imo.


----------

